# Abiseo pepperi about to walk out



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i have close to 50 of these guys in the water and this will be the first to walk out shortly.... i really hope they are a easy frog to raise as frogletts....


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Looking good, next time I make a visit im going to bring a few empty 5gallon deer park bottles....it has to be the water out that way that makes your frogs do so well lol.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

They are pretty easy, just give them enough room and lots of ffs.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

the tad did not have arms 2 days ago.... morping out fast. 
Ray i used your method of putting around 10 in a larger container and put in alot of leaf litter. water changes ofcourse...
they seemed to morph out alot faster


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool. Same principle applies to growing them up


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

How many clutches did you get?


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

they drop eggs all the time for me the problem i had was pulling to arly... so what i do is wait till they are almost formed into tad then pull them.... its cool to watch the male hover over the eggs...
and when i pull them it is like clock work they will drop another. almost as soon as a pull the eggs the male starts to call.
so far i have 4 clutches in the water and a 5th about to go in in the next day or 2. i think i have around 40-50 tads


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I got one more question for you though. Two actually. First how long have you been working with pepperi? Second how long have they been that productive for you?


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i have had them for about 2 years. they starated breeding real quick for me - thay have been going strong for about a year. i just wish i would have figured out the egg thing earlier. i minght have around 100 tads in the water


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

MSteele said:


> i have had them for about 2 years. they starated breeding real quick for me - thay have been going strong for about a year. i just wish i would have figured out the egg thing earlier. i minght have around 100 tads in the water


Trial and error i guess. 

So the tad you posted a pic of is the first one you have had metamorphosize into a froglet? Sorry for all the questions, but pepperi is one of the species that I hope to work with soon. Trying to glean any kind of info possible.

What would you attribute your success with pepperi too?


----------



## ryank458 (Aug 5, 2010)

That's a lot tads man. That's awesome! I thought I might chime in and mention that you might be careful not to over breed them. Most froggers agree they need a break every year to stay healthy.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

little guy walked out of the water along with another yesterday








i also just put 8 more in the water to walk out.
loaded up a shoebox full of springtails and will start flies in a few days.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

even though this is a bigger frog the babies morph out small... looks like a tri color froglet


----------

